# Boundary Question For General Bull



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I am considering hunting near Echo and have found a road called Dikker Hill Road near there. I was wondering if any of you guys might know the area a little bit and know if that road in particular is privately owned or open to public. I have been scouting in the South Slope and Kamas area units, but can't seem to find enough open space away from roads and people. I don't want to know your secret spots or anything, just having a hell of a time finding maps for these boundaries. You can PM me if you would like. Thanks in advance.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Im not familiar with the road you mentioned but here is a link to all the 2009 big game maps and boundary descriptions.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/maps/2009_biggame/


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

I should have been more specific. I know the boundaries of the units. I just was wondering about the land ownership boundaries. What is BLM and what is not. This is my second year hunting elk and my seventh year hunting deer and have managed to shoot a little fork horn buck two years ago. So I am really trying to find places where I can escape the roads and people. Soapstone is beautiful but I get tired of being scoped by morons all the time. Thanks for the link though. It helped with a road question I had with my own map.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Get a BLM map, they are the best in showing what is Forest, state, BLM, or private ground. They don't show geographical details as well as a Forest Service map, but if you used the two together, you'd have a pretty good idea.

The Trailhead Sports store in Logan has them, but aside from the BLM office, I don't know where to get them along the Wasatch front.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Also, in the Echo/Chalk Creek area, you have to be careful about public lands _that may be included_ in CWMU's.

I'd be certain to overlay CWMU boundaries over your public lands map.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

The only public land I am aware in the Echo area is the Henefer-Echo WMA and there is no vehicles allowed. Everything else is private.


----------

